# Tips from an insurance company



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I was searching for something else, and came across this web page. Many of us already know what they say here, but I think it is a good reference for anyone involved in plowing contracts.

http://www.tonry.com/articles/snowtips.htm

~Chuck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Good work, Chuck. Like you said, these things have been discussed on here at one time or another. Just not so well summarized. I just printed it off to go in my "Business practices and tips".


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Interesting info, just printed it out for my records....Thanks again


----------

